# St. Joe Outing Jan 18th thru the 21st...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

This being Martin Luther King day on the Monday, alot of members will have a 4 day weekend. Now we just need to find a place to stay. Does anyone have connections to a Local Hotel or know of one that is good in the area???


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Cool, now if I can get my parents to plan are skiing trip later in febuary and they give me permission I will be there!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What? No Ideas for a place to stay??? Who's going???


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I sent an E-mail to the Hampton Inn in St Joseph. I'm still waiting for a response.
There weren't any Hotels in Berrien. I only found a small Motel.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

You beat me to it, Ralf! Lets not forget them small $35 a night small motels...a place to stay and shower is all we need!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It would be nice to have a place to meet, but a local bar will do.

Village Inn
616.471.1354


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I do agree, a bigger hotel would be nice, but if they don't wanna give a group discount, it could get expensive...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Whoever said Union Polecats can count...I am only a Pipefitter...LOL!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

He he...Yes ya did but just remeber, TWO Youngins out fished ya last weekend...TJ and ME!!!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am new to this forum, only been on for about two months. I live near St. Joe and wouldnt mind joining you guys. I have a 6 month old here at the house that needs tending to so I just need to know some advance to get some sitters. 

Where are you guys planning on fishing on the Joe. Are you wanting to put in by Berrien or Sportsman or what? Let me know what you have planned and are you all taking boats or shore fishing?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Some of us will be in boats and some of us shore fishing. We are trying to find a hotel that will give a group discount, can you help with that since you live in the area? We don't know what Hotels are there....Thanks


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

How many people are we talking about? I will take a look, I live in Niles and there are plenty of hotels here if you plan on fishing Berrien. Let me know..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not to burst anyone's bubble, but after a lengthy conversation with Toto and Splitshot, we may want to hold off on making any kind of decision on our accomodations.

The long term forecast calls for above average temperatures.
If we do get any type of substantial melt, the Joe might end up as a mud puddle.
In that case, we may have to run back to the north.
The PM, the Mo or the Big M would be our other options.

I would not be opposed to checking the prices of Barothy's near Baldwin, the Oakridge in Newaygo, someplace in Manistee or Wellston, or back at the Land's Inn. (Providing the Chef isn't working)


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well here we go again, but this time I really am gonna try to be there. I need to put a face to these names. I'll just cross my fingers for now and see what happens.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Whatever works for me if I can go, I just want to catch some STEEL!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The Joe...The PM...Canada....ummm, ya ....

Where ever we go, I will be there fishin' a hole, Looking for Steel, to rip line off my reel!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Another poet, oh boy

I'm starting another thread on SW rivers.

Appearently, some guys don't read the Outing Forum.

Spanky is celebrating his 41st birthday and is in need of likely targets for this occasion.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

I'll be there. If weather becomes a problem we may want to consider Muskegon. The mid, and lower sections have real decent #s of fish, trust me


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Mich Buckmaster, since you live in the area are you familar with any fly fishing shops in the area? I am looking to get a report as far as flies that are popular for the river and successful at this time so that I can begin tying some up in preparation for the outing.

Thanks....


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes there is a store called Lunker,s in Edwardsburg. The phone number is 616-663-3745. This store is as big as any gander mountain, DNR sports, etc. It has everything. Now I would generally make up some Wooly Buggers myself. Black is always a good color and also the wiggler pattern with brown. I also know that wobble glows are fairly productive along with spawn at this time. Anyhow, I hope to see you guys at the river. I will get back with you and let you know what I will be driving or if we are going to meet in the morning.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

They average about 80-90 bucks each person for a 1/2 day to 6 hrs. But call for reservations.Many charters are booked for 6-8 weeks in advance.

The captains that I have invited are not charters, They are personal friends.....with heated boats, some covered like mine!I explained to them what we(this site) were trying to put together, and they all liked the idea. They are members of our local Battle Creek steelheaders. We have these kind of events often throughout the year with many different groups.They are all experienced river captains with a good diversity of boats.I hope we get enough mich.sportsman members there to enjoy their generousity.sp*

I will repeat this though. DO NOT SPEED at the park. The ranger"Nick" is very tough on folks who go faster than the posted speed limit.

These captains/friends of mine do not require any payment, but as a courtesy, you may want to help out with some gas.

I would still like to findout who's in and who's on the fence, so I can get more boats if nI don't wanna have a bunch of empty boats sitting in the lot down there not being used either.
I think I will start another post just to find out...who and what days, help me out folks.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Spanky, you seem to know alot about the river and the area. Is there a map on the internet somewhere so that names like Shamrock Park and Jasper Rd mean something to me? My dad and I are planning on going but are really up in the air about how, when and where to fish since we have never been on the river.

Thanks...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Spanky, thanks for the map. I was hoping for a little more detail but this will do nicely. At least when you mention some place I have an idea of what you are talking about. 

Well done on the organizational skills. This is shaping up to be a major shin-ding.... I am looking forward to it.


----------

